# A bubble



## skier66 (Mar 31, 2008)

The bubble maker







Comments welcome.
Enjoy.
Andy.


----------



## skier66 (Mar 31, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Love the forest you can see reflecting off the bubble, neat!


 

Thanks.


----------



## joecap (Mar 31, 2008)

That is one awesome bubble!


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 31, 2008)

the reflection in the bubble is pretty freakin cool, andy!


----------



## createnetwork (Mar 31, 2008)

Like the bubble and reflection.  Would love to see a little more of the bubble makers face or get some more emotion by a better connection with the eyes, but adorable non the less.


----------



## skier66 (Apr 1, 2008)

joecap said:


> That is one awesome bubble!


 
Thanks.



spiffybeth said:


> the reflection in the bubble is pretty freakin cool, andy!


 
Thanks Beth.



createnetwork said:


> Like the bubble and reflection. Would love to see a little more of the bubble makers face or get some more emotion by a better connection with the eyes, but adorable non the less.


 
Thanks.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool bubble Qtown!
Thanks Qtown.

:lmao:


----------



## skier66 (Apr 3, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> Cool bubble Qtown!
> Thanks Qtown.
> 
> :lmao:


 

:lmao:, i was desperate since no one posted, it worked !


----------

